# ZHP, Dropped with H&R RSS Coil-Over Kit



## TurnerMS (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

kind of front heavy, heah?

any rubbing of the tires on the wheel well? corner weighted yet?


----------



## TurnerMS (Sep 9, 2003)

wheel-man said:


> kind of front heavy, heah?
> 
> any rubbing of the tires on the wheel well? corner weighted yet?


No rubbing. Slightly agressive rake, we are raising the front a bit.

Doug


----------



## KP (Apr 16, 2002)

high risk of bottoming out at the front with that height, no  ?


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

KP said:


> high risk of bottoming out at the front with that height, no  ?


 But... but but but... ???


----------



## KP (Apr 16, 2002)

webguy330i said:


> But... but but but... ???


I'm at a safe level


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

KP said:


> high risk of bottoming out at the front with that height, no  ?


Hmmm.....maybe :eeps: Mine is about the same height, no bottoming out as yet


----------



## mach330 (Sep 24, 2004)

did you change to thicker tires? drop looks good though. how's the ride compare with stock? i'm still debating if i should drop mine since i love the ride right now.

u got some more pix?


----------



## TurnerMS (Sep 9, 2003)

I just liked my photo


----------

